# Whats wrong here. Look harf



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Do you see what I see Look close let's see if y'all can figure this one out

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## shock-u (Jan 13, 2011)

JmanAllen said:


> <img src="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8416"/>
> 
> <img src="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8417"/>
> 
> ...


Besides looking like a piece of crap, looks to me like the neutral conductor is passing through the ground lug and vise versa.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

shock-u said:


> Besides looking like a piece of crap, looks to me like the neutral conductor is passing through the ground lug and vise versa.


You are close but that bare is the neutral lol. Keep lookin

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

melted insulation on the right side


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

backstay said:


> melted insulation on the right side


Lol that too but not the big thing you were on the right track

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

5th jaw on a single phase meter socket.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

is one of the meter sockets missing?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

oops!:blink: There it is


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

jb weld? :001_huh:




SOMEONE STOLE THE METER!!


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> 5th jaw on a single phase meter socket.


Close enough and through that 5th one ran the wild leg. It was a 3 phase delta the wild leg also wasn't metered it passed right thru

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

gold said:


> jb weld? :001_huh:


Nope

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

JmanAllen said:


> Close enough and through that 5th one ran the wild leg. It was a 3 phase delta the wild leg also wasn't metered it passed right thru
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


How would we know it was 3 phase. There is nothing wrong with the meter base, just the application it was used in. And no bushings and overheated conductors.


----------



## shock-u (Jan 13, 2011)

JmanAllen said:


> Close enough and through that 5th one ran the wild leg. It was a 3 phase delta the wild leg also wasn't metered it passed right thru
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


AAhaaa...


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I looked as harf as I could and didn't even think of that.


Good one.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

gold said:


> I looked as harf as I could and didn't even think of that.
> 
> Good one.


Lol ya I'm using an iPhone and I don't no how I typed harf not hard. Dang fat fingers lol

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Without being able to use my wiggie out of my tool kit, that would have been been kinda hard to arrive at. A lot of the old services I come across there is no identifying marks or tape of any kind on any of the conductors, they are all just old black ones.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Without being able to use my wiggie out of my tool kit, that would have been been kinda hard to arrive at. A lot of the old services I come across there is no identifying marks or tape of any kind on any of the conductors, they are all just old black ones.


Ya it took me a min to figure it out. I knew it had to be 3 phase cause it was a big ag well pump One of those scratch your head moments

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

thanks for the quiz, that was fun. I only hope you know who (100,000.00) gets to see the part about Wiggie from my toolbag......... Wiggie.:thumbsup:


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> thanks for the quiz, that was fun. I only hope you know who (100,000.00) gets to see the part about Wiggie from my toolbag......... Wiggie.:thumbsup:


Nope sure don't. But I assume someone on here thinks the wiggie is outdated even tho it's one of the only testers that doesn't get fooled by nominal voltage lol

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

JmanAllen said:


> Nope sure don't. But I assume someone on here thinks the wiggie is outdated even tho it's one of the only testers that doesn't get fooled by nominal voltage lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum



Bingo!


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I saw that style of meter for the first time, just last week. I pulled the meter, tested voltage and found some!:laughing:

Bad pic but the high leg was split bolted behind the meter with a #10 pigtail tied to the terminal.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

JmanAllen said:


> Nope sure don't. But I assume someone on here thinks the wiggie is outdated even tho it's one of the only testers that doesn't get fooled by nominal voltage lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


 No truer words were spoken. I always carried my Fluke 77 , until I found out how handy a wiggy really was.


----------

